

The Last 10%: Lessons From Building Node.js Apps - flippyhead
http://fortnightlabs.posterous.com/the-last-10-lessons-from-building-nodejs-apps

======
mathgladiator
With the last 10%, I would be thinking the content would demonstrate where the
edge cases are and where the polish needs to be done.

I didn't get that, but I enjoyed it because I too heart node.js

~~~
motxilo
I was expecting some application of the Lay of Diminishing Results to node.js.
Neat slides, anyway.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminishing_returns>

